# Phoenix, AZ tree company looking for Climbers/groundsmen



## jonb101 (Feb 27, 2014)

Phoenix, AZ Tree Company located in Peoria Looking for tree climbers/groundsmen to join the team. This is full time position based upon skills and performance. Please send over a resume/ experience or contact info.

Call or email
623-476-8044

[email protected]


We offer:
- A very generous compensation plan.
- Tremendous opportunities for growth.
- Crew leadership opportunities for the right individuals.
- Steady work.
- Equipment reimbursements for climbing gear.
- On-the-job and classroom training.
- A great employee-oriented work environment. 

Ideal candidates will:
- Have some experience - climber position will specifically require at least six months of experience in safe climbing, proper pruning and rigging techniques. 
- Be safety conscious, professional, responsible, motivated, dependable and honest.
- Have a strong desire to GROW!

- Experienced crew leaders, ISA Certified Tree Worker or ISA Certified Arborist credential holders are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

